# ADVICE NEEDED ON BUILDING A CUSTOM SMOKER



## WhistlingHog (May 19, 2020)

Hi All,

I am new to smoking and looking to build a custom reverse flow smoker. Need your advice. I've just drawn up a sketch/plan of what I want and would like your feedback on it. Would also love to hear your suggestions and improvements. I'm looking to build it with 1/4 inch steel plates. 

Really looking for your advice. 

TIA!
WhistlingHog


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2020)

Below is a tutorial that will get you to a great RF smoker.....






						Standard Reverse Flow Smoker Calculator... by DaveOmak and others... Ready to use..  rev5.. 6/19/15.
					

Here's to "Alien BBQ" and the folks that first put the calculator together and "1728 Software Systems" for this great "Circle Calculator" and all the folks at "SmokingMeatForums", with a special shout out to Ribwizzard, that contributed their ideas and feedback while this thing was coming...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2020)




----------



## radioguy (May 19, 2020)

Welcome to SMF WhistlingHog, please drop by Roll Call and introduce yourself, tell us a bit more about yourself.   Search is your friend here, most likely your question has been answered previously. 

I recommend lowering your air intake #2 to at or slightly below the fire grate.  This will direct air where it aids combustion the most.  Also consider adding another air intake about 2/3's to 3/4 up in the firebox.  This second intake does not add too much combustion air, but helps establish heat and smoke flow though the cook chamber.

Have fun!!!

RG


----------



## bill1 (May 19, 2020)

Yes, welcome aboard WhistleHog.  Have a look around.  We have a Reverse Flow sub-forum within the Smoker Builds forum I'll bet you'll enjoy browsing and posting your progress at.


----------

